# Typhochlaena seladonia



## Hawk (Jul 2, 2013)

Curious, does anyone know if they are being bred in America? I mean, I assume not. I looked up the name and I only see one correct picture of the T. I think they're neat! Only thing I heard was that they were being bred in the UK...

Anyways, I searched the name on Google and nothing popped up for Arachnoboards, anyways here is a link to the picture...

http://news.mongabay.com/2012/1031-hance-new-tarantulas-brazil.html

(You have to scroll down to see it, just wanted to point that out for no confusions.)


----------



## Balvala (Jul 2, 2013)

Michael Scheller had taken one in.. or some, I'm not exactly sure though. A lot of the photos will show up if you search "Iridopelma seladonium" instead due to the fact that they were taken before the name was transferred over to T. seladonia last year. As I was aware, breeding them became somewhat of a problem, though I haven't stayed in contact with anyone long enough to know better at this point. I'm fairly certain even most European hobbyists also have not had the opportunity to care for most in the Typhochlaena genus, though I can say there are a few in the Pachistopelma genus that are permeating throughout the hobby gradually in various areas. Being that they are from Brazil and due to their specific location, we not see these for a very long while... if ever (due to obvious regulations of varying degree throughout the process of distribution, et cetera...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawk (Jul 2, 2013)

Balvala said:


> Michael Scheller had taken on in.. or some, I'm not exactly sure though. A lot of the photos will show up if you search "Iridopelma seladonium" instead due to the fact that they were taken before the name was transferred over to T. seladonia last year. As I was aware, breeding them became somewhat of a problem, though I haven't stayed in contact with anyone long enough to know better at this point. I'm fairly certain even most European hobbyists also have not had the opportunity to care for most in the Typhochlaena genus, though I can say there are a few in the Pachistopelma genus that are permeating throughout the hobby gradually in various areas. Being that they are from Brazil and due to their specific location, we not see these for a very long while... if ever (due to obvious regulations of varying degree throughout the process of distribution, et cetera...)


 Thanks for that info, I appreciate it a lot!


----------

